# Quintana/Bryan early AM



## fultonswimmer (Jul 3, 2008)

Decided to try closer to Quintana Park this morning. Wimped out planned 6AM arrival due to rain. Got setup around 8:30 as high tide topped out. Got a couple of nice fish at that moment and then the wind picked up and the water stained some. Only players for the next couple of hours were some smallish croaker which I kept for tacos. 
Wind early was out of N but not more than 10mph or so. Picked up some and the water was either off because of rain or ? but weed seems to be MIA(thank goodness). Quick rollers with fish out near second bar. Used some old stinky dead shrimp with white Fishbites.
Hope to hit better conditions Sunday as Saturday looks questionable.


----------



## troutless (Feb 17, 2006)

I enjoyed your report and photo's!! How do you do your fish tacos? I never made them, Do they have cold slaw or lettuce? You got a good recipe.


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

Nice going.


----------



## shutout (Mar 2, 2014)

Nice report Mike. Are you gonna be at Quintana for a while?


----------



## fultonswimmer (Jul 3, 2008)

The fish tacos are pretty much just chunks of cut croaker in chicken-bite pieces sort of like you get at Mickey D's. I suppose you could "pull" the meat for a more "Tex-Mex" texture but I am too lazy to prep them very much. I like the soft shell variety with little toppings but I am sort of wierd.
Sharkchum...how big were those croaker in your recent tournament? Finally got some larger ones today but they are no in the 16-18" size found last April.
Shutout....we will be around thru most of October and November. Have to run home a couple of times to water plants, etc. but plan on fishing hard through November unless it turns cold like it did last year.


----------



## fultonswimmer (Jul 3, 2008)

*Fish tacos*

Troutless:
Here is the best we can do:
Warm up corn tortillas in oiled frying pan. Lay on towel to dry.
Batter:
This is sort of like beer batter or Long John you know who...
Season the fillets/strips/chunks with a seasoning of your choice doing the salting and peppering before battering.
1.5 cups of flour
1.5 cups of water
2tsps. baking powder
one/eighth tsp. baking soda
1 tsp. salt
2 tsps. white vinegar
Keep fish in manageable cubes/strips/chunks or ?
Mix up your batter ingredients. Add vinegar last, right before frying(this keeps crust light/should bubble up).
Serve with/or on(depends on what folks prefer); add pickled onion slices; add avacado sauce made from sour cream, et. al. Top off with squeeze of fresh lime on top.

I am not a cook so I do not assume any liability issues if this does not work. Some room for imagination here. Main thing is to cut manageable pieces of fish. That is why we try to use cube shape pieces.

Hope this makes sense.
Fish on boys!(and girls)!


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

fultonswimmer said:


> The fish tacos are pretty much just chunks of cut croaker in chicken-bite pieces sort of like you get at Mickey D's. I suppose you could "pull" the meat for a more "Tex-Mex" texture but I am too lazy to prep them very much. I like the soft shell variety with little toppings but I am sort of wierd.
> Sharkchum...how big were those croaker in your recent tournament? Finally got some larger ones today but they are no in the 16-18" size found last April.
> Shutout....we will be around thru most of October and November. Have to run home a couple of times to water plants, etc. but plan on fishing hard through November unless it turns cold like it did last year.


Not sure what the length was but the biggest one weighed in was 1.64# and we caught a bunch over a pound. I haven't seen any of the big 2# to 3# croaker for years.


----------



## fultonswimmer (Jul 3, 2008)

*Croaker?*

Thanks!
Sharkchum: I guess I will have to get you to scare some of those slot reds up towards Freeport. All I got into today before all heck broke loose(wind, rain, thunder, lightning) were a bunch of croaker and a couple of black drum. Surf was ripping but not dirty. Wind was funky.....came out of the SSE, turned from the North and everyone bailed.


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

Actually Croaker are very tasty.


----------



## iamatt (Aug 28, 2012)

Made some shark tacos out of some blacktip the other day. Was **** good. One thing that i thought I would not find but i did! at randalls is that mexican creama stuff Most people use sour cream but if you can score the creama stuff it will be that much more authentic. We also use cabbage avocado sliced carrot creama stuff lime juice celantro red onion and some cumin. Oh and it has to be on corn tortilla for sure.


----------



## troutless (Feb 17, 2006)

Thanks Fultonswimmer and you guys for the recipes. My Grandson brought me a slot Red and I'm going to give a try. It sounds great to me.


----------

